#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  4 passos parar melhorar o desempenho do seu provedor com iPoll

## Suporte Intelbras

Caros parceiros do Under-Linux,

Em virtude do lançamento do protocolo iPoll na família WOM 5000, publicamos em nosso canal do YouTube um vídeo que mostra 4 passos simples que irão lhe ajudar a obter o melhor desempenho possível do seu provedor com iPoll, sendo eles:


Escolha do melhor canal no BaseStation;Ajuste de potência no BaseStation;Ajuste de potência nos clientes;Seleção de modulação em cada um deles.

----------


## FMANDU

Hoje ja faço algo parecido com isso, mas nunca consegui rodar o Ipoll, quando conecta a latencia sobe ou quando conecta o pppoe não passa. O suporte entrou em contato comigo uma vez e ficou de retornar a ligação para vermos o que acontece. Vendi todas APC 5M 90+ que tinha e deixei somente uma na torre para caso o suporte entre em contato eles possam ver o que acontece. Ainda fico no aguardo.




> Caros parceiros do Under-Linux,
> 
> Em virtude do lançamento do protocolo iPoll na família WOM 5000, publicamos em nosso canal do YouTube um vídeo que mostra 4 passos simples que irão lhe ajudar a obter o melhor desempenho possível do seu provedor com iPoll, sendo eles:
> 
> 
> Escolha do melhor canal no BaseStation;Ajuste de potência no BaseStation;Ajuste de potência nos clientes;Seleção de modulação em cada um deles.

----------


## Zarttron

Ipoll com siso sem sucesso, todos da interface com 3 minutos de conexão cai e n volta mais.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Hoje ja faço algo parecido com isso, mas nunca consegui rodar o Ipoll, quando conecta a latencia sobe ou quando conecta o pppoe não passa. O suporte entrou em contato comigo uma vez e ficou de retornar a ligação para vermos o que acontece. Vendi todas APC 5M 90+ que tinha e deixei somente uma na torre para caso o suporte entre em contato eles possam ver o que acontece. Ainda fico no aguardo.


Bom dia FMANDU.

Em nosso último contato no dia 15/09/2016, acertamos que você nos enviaria os arquivos de análise de sistema do seu BaseStation para que pudéssemos diagnosticar o que estava havendo com os seus equipamentos, 10 dias se passaram e no dia 26/09/2016 encerramos a sua ocorrência pois não havíamos recebido os arquivos, mas não se preocupe, entramos em contato e reativamos a sua ocorrência.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Ipoll com siso sem sucesso, todos da interface com 3 minutos de conexão cai e n volta mais.


Bom dia Zarttron,

Gostaríamos de te ajudar, por favor, nos descreva o seu cenário para que possamos entender o que está havendo ou se preferir, nos informe via mensagem privada os seus telefones para que a nossa equipe de suporte possa te ligar.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## diegodelinda

Só não entendi por que na configura na setorial mcs 12 e na cpe cliente mcs 10. Até agora eu tenho seguido a orientação de deixar tudo mcs 12, conforme vários relatos de usuários mais avançados aqui do fórum. @*Suporte Intelbras*, poderia nos dar uma explicação?

----------


## diegodelinda

E outra coisa, nessa configuração sugerida, qual a perspectiva de quantidade de clientes e largura de banda por setorial?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Só não entendi por que na configura na setorial mcs 12 e na cpe cliente mcs 10. Até agora eu tenho seguido a orientação de deixar tudo mcs 12, conforme vários relatos de usuários mais avançados aqui do fórum. @Suporte Intelbras, poderia nos dar uma explicação?





> E outra coisa, nessa configuração sugerida, qual a perspectiva de quantidade de clientes e largura de banda por setorial?


Bom dia diegodelinda.

A escolha das modulações do AP e dos clientes é feita com base no sentido do tráfego de cada um deles, no AP, por exemplo, a modulação configurada será utilizada para o tráfego que vai do AP para o cliente(download), analogamente, a modulação configurada no cliente será utilizada para a transmissão do tráfego de upload do cliente. Como na maioria absoluta dos casos, os clientes demandam mais download do que upload, pode-se utilizar uma modulação menor para o tráfego de upload.
A vantagem de utilizarmos modulações menores é que elas são menos sensíveis ao ruído presente no meio. E escolha das modulações MCS 12 e MCS 10 não foi feita aleatoriamente, ao olharmos a tabela abaixo, vemos que do MCS 13 para o MCS 12 deixamos de utilizar a modulação 64-QAM e passamos a utilizar 16-QAM, o que impacta em ganho significativo de estabilidade. Assim como do MCS11 para o MCS 10, saímos da modulação 16-QAM e passamos a utilizar QPSK.

Índice do MCS
Tipo de modulação

0 - SiSo
BPSK

1 - SiSo
QPSK

2 - SiSo
QPSK

3 - SiSo
16-QAM

4 - SiSo
16-QAM

5 - SiSo
64-QAM

6 - SiSo
64-QAM

7 - SiSo
64-QAM

8 - MiMo
BPSK

9 - MiMo
QPSK

10 - MiMo
QPSK

11 - MiMo
16-QAM

12 - MiMo
16-QAM

13 - MiMo
64-QAM

14 - MiMo
64-QAM

15 - MiMo
64-QAM


Tabela completa em:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_8...009#Data_rates

----------


## diegodelinda

@*Suporte Intelbras*, nessa configuração sugerida, qual a perspectiva de quantidade de clientes e largura de banda por setorial?

----------


## diegodelinda

Mais uma coisa: a sugestão de reduzir o mcs para 12 também vale para as novas setoriais apc 5a 90 operando com ipool? Pois nesse caso elas vem como padrão o modo "padrão baseado no RSSI". Nesse caso, é melhor mudar para o alternativo e setar o mcs em 12?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> @*Suporte Intelbras*, nessa configuração sugerida, qual a perspectiva de quantidade de clientes e largura de banda por setorial?





> Mais uma coisa: a sugestão de reduzir o mcs para 12 também vale para as novas setoriais apc 5a 90 operando com ipool? Pois nesse caso elas vem como padrão o modo "padrão baseado no RSSI". Nesse caso, é melhor mudar para o alternativo e setar o mcs em 12?


Olá diegodelinda.

Nessa configuração sugerida, a perspectiva de clientes e throughput por setorial dependerá da largura de canal configurada no Access Point, se você utilizar 20MHz, teremos o throughput efetivo de até 55 Mbps (download + upload), já em 40 MHz ficaríamos com algo em torno de 110 Mbps (download + upload) na interface Wireless. Sobre a quantidade de clientes, estará vinculada diretamente com os planos oferecidos, se esse throughput atender a demanda dos seus clientes, teremos em torno de 50 clientes por setor.
Na nova linha APC 5A, como você mesmo já informou, pode-se configurar o algoritmo de escolha da modulação baseado no RSSI (ligado ao nível de sinal dos clientes) e no PER (quantidade de retransmissão de dados). Para fazer a escolha de uma modulação máxima, é necessário escolher o algoritmo de seleção alternativa, baseado no PER, e fixar as modulações.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------

